# Can the uterus still grow in a MMC?



## jogami

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to ask if any of you ladies have experienced a MMC where the uterus continued to grow?

And can somebody tell me why this happens???

Is it common etc??

Thanking you in advance Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi hun,

My uterus still grew until i had my D&C at 13 weeks 6 days, I found out at my scan that the baby had died, total shock, no clue, no bleeding or pain and still being sick etc.

I was told my uterus continuted growing because although my angel max wasnt growing, the pregnancy sac still was thus making my uterus still expand causing me to have my small bump, I'm not sure if its common or what but i thought i would share my experince with you hun x


----------



## maggsy11

Hi there,

this happened with me too, the preg sac continued to grow but not the baby, still had all preg symtoms right up to the medical removal, it seems to me to be nature being cruel, I aked the midmife about it, she that your body has not realised that the baby is not growing so still produces hormones to sustain the preg, hope this helps :hugs:

take care 

xmagsx


----------



## jogami

Thanks so much ladies!

It is cruel, a real inhumane injustice in fact :-(

Oh well what can we do it's just one of those things! 

I just read also that missed miscarriages happen only in 1% of pregnancies but it seems to be much more common than that! 

If only we had total reassurance.

Xxx Kisses and best to you both, thanks for your responses Xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

jogami said:


> I just read also that missed miscarriages happen only in 1% of pregnancies but it seems to be much more common than that!

I asked my dr about that, since both of my mcs have been mmcs. (My first was diagnosed at 12 weeks but the baby had died at around 6, second was diagnosed at 8 weeks but the had baby died at around 6.) He basically said that the statistics are outdated. Strictly according to definition, a mmc is when the baby dies and the body doesn't *immediately* expel (I hate that word) it, so most mcs are actually mmcs. Even if the first symptoms of a loss are bleeding and cramping, chances are that the baby died some time before the symptoms started.

It makes sense to me. If you think back just a generation ago, before early and frequent scans were common, the first sign you'd have that anything at all was wrong would be bleeding and cramping, the start of your mc. Both of my mcs were diagnosed during a routine scan, prior to which I had absolutely no reason to think anything was wrong - my uterus was growing (to answer your initial question), I felt sick, was tired all time, I had no spotting, etc. If I hadn't had those scans, my body would have eventually figured out the pregnancy had ended, and I would have started bleeding eventually. Instead I learned that from scans, and it was diagnosed as a mmc. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sparky67

I think that makes sense HappyAuntie - if I hadn't insisted on another early scan then I could have still been sitting here thinking that everything was OK... I may have MC's naturally in the end, but it would have been weeks after the baby died (as it was I had an ERPOC 3 weeks after, and still nothing had happened). Therefore, if things had gotten underway before my 13 week scan, it would have been a MC, but because we'd had the scan it was a MMC.


----------



## Deli

Hey hun.

I have had 2mmc's. My second one was diagnosed via ultrasound scan at 13 weeks. I wanted to miscarry naturally but it didn't happen. I was re-scanned at almost 16 weeks and my pregnancy sac had continued to grow as it would in a healthy pregnancy. My doctor described it as a "half-life" (I know, most insensitive phrase ever) - i.e. the baby wasn't viable but my body was behaving as though it was.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, yeah I went through this as well I had my 12 week scan and the sac was measuring at the correct size (which is why I had a tiny bump) but my baby had died at 10 weeks. I was told that my body still thought it was pregnant so continued to do what it does when pregnant it hadn't reailsed that the baby had died it's a horrid thing to go through and there are sadly quite a few of us who have been through this. 

Big :hugs: to all you ladies who have suffered a loss.


----------



## jogami

Thank you for all the info ladies!

It seems so unfair that our bodies could deceive us like that :(

Sending lots of hugs all your ways Xxx


----------

